# WOW!!!



## Kevin

We got something in the mail yesterday that is going to 
*K - N - O - C - K............. Y - O - U - R ............. E - Y - E - S ............. OUT!!!*​
I'm only waiting to get a better picture of it hoping the clouds will clear. If not, I'll take one under the 200W CFL it's pretty good light, but this piece deserves every advantage I can give it and then it will still not do it justice. This thing is GORGEOUS!

I'll add the pics here in a little while. . . . . . . .




Edited: 2-1-2012 18:05


When member rbaccus aka Old Forester and I met, he and his bride had come up to buy a trailer of logs. After we got the dickering done he spied another he liked real well but he had already paid so I told him to keep the wallet in his pocket. Just make me a vase out of the log. Him and Vickie had been describing the vases they turn. They sounded like they might be pretty. 

But I WAS NOT EXPECTING THIS!!!! Beware lots of pics coming. This thing 
is gorgeous. 

[attachment=1611]

[attachment=1612]

[attachment=1618]

[attachment=1619]

[attachment=1620]

[attachment=1621]

[attachment=1622]

[attachment=1623]

[attachment=1624]

As I said, I wasn't expecting anything like that. Bob, Thank you. I'm going to make a pedestal to show it off in our home. This is the nicest vase, heck it's the nicest turned object of any kind I have ever touched. We will treasure this and make sure it gets passed down. Thanks a million Terry and I drooled over it for half an hour. The turquoise inlays really set it off. I almost fel guilty now for asking you to "just turn us one" because you went WAY beyond the call of duty on this masterpiece. 





.


----------



## txpaulie

Bit of a tease, ain't we..?:no dice. more please:

If it's from Roy, or looks like any of the stuff he's peddling, I expect my eyes to be knocked out...:wacko1:

I'm wishing I had some stuff he's looking for.:dash2:

p


----------



## Kevin

txpaulie said:


> Bit of a tease, ain't we..?:no dice. more please:
> 
> If it's from Roy, or looks like any of the stuff he's peddling, I expect my eyes to be knocked out...:wacko1:
> 
> I'm wishing I had some stuff he's looking for.:dash2:
> 
> p



It's not a piece of wood. It used to be, but now it's a work of art. The wife is fetching it I will take pics after I get her on the way to the mail drop. 




.


----------



## txpaulie

bigcouger said:


> txpaulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of a tease, ain't we..?:no dice. more please:
> 
> If it's from Roy, or looks like any of the stuff he's peddling, I expect my eyes to be knocked out...:wacko1:
> 
> I'm wishing I had some stuff he's looking for.:dash2:
> 
> p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :morning2: Im always looking for wood thats different what do you have Lets see the Pictures :morning1:
Click to expand...


Dude, If'n I had a functioning camera, I'd show ya every thing I got, in hopes that something appealed to you!:cray:
Fact!

p


----------



## Kevin

txpaulie said:


> Dude, If'n I had a functioning camera, I'd show ya every thing I got, in hopes that something appealed to you!:cray:
> Fact!
> 
> p



He likes FBE I know you have some too. 


.


----------



## LoneStar

Thats just amazing!


----------



## heinz57

Wow, that thing is beautiful. 

What are the dimensions?


----------



## Kenbo

You werent' kidding Kevin. That thing is unreal. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Kevin

I'm not even done! I haven't even clicked submit I am editing that post while I answer phone and reply to other posts here and reply to emails lol. I have about 6 more pics to post! Weird. 




.


----------



## Mike1950

Fantastic wood and workmanship.


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's kinda like one of your babies has returned home all grown up! Very beautiful


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> It's kinda like one of your babies has returned home all grown up! ...



I never thought of it that way. That's cool.


----------



## txpaulie

Glad I wandered back to check this out...

Beautiful chunk o'wood, turned to perfection!:clapping:

Doesn't get much better than that!

Set the bar pretty high now, haven't we?

Well done, kudos to all involved, and thanks fer posting that!

p


----------



## phinds

Gorgeous indeed


----------



## Gene Howe

Merciful Heavens! That is one beautiful piece.


----------



## CodyS

DAMN a log for THAT anyday!!!!!!!


----------



## JMC

That is 1 awesome peice.


----------



## BarbS

Spectacular piece!


----------



## cabomhn

Wow that is such an awesome vase. I don't know much about hollow formed turning, but I know it takes someone with a LOT of skill. That thing is AMAZING!


----------



## bearmanric

man that is a great turn. I would be proud of it. I turned my very first Flame Box Elder call today. I'm addicted. Rick


----------



## Kevin

Bob,

We took your vase my vase my wife's vase over to show my parent's when we went for my dad's & nephew's combined b'day parties today. My neice and daughter and sister were there also . Well the vase never made it back home with us. My mom wants one so bad we just told her "Well you can keep it for a while." 

This means you have to get well soon so we can come and get our lessons to speed this learning curve up. All the women want one. My neice's husband even wants to learn to turn. He was so fascinated he asked me a gazillion questions until I finally got on my parent's computer and put on some hollow form YT videos. He watched with keen interest. 

I wanted to let you know your vase my vase my wife's vase my mom's vase was a real hit today.


----------



## brown down

Kevin said:


> Bob,
> 
> We took your vase my vase my wife's vase over to show my parent's when we went for my dad's & nephew's combined b'day parties today. My neice and daughter and sister were there also . Well the vase never made it back home with us. My mom wants one so bad we just told her "Well you can keep it for a while."
> 
> This means you have to get well soon so we can come and get our lessons to speed this learning curve up. All the women want one. My neice's husband even wants to learn to turn. He was so fascinated he asked me a gazillion questions until I finally got on my parent's computer and put on some hollow form YT videos. He watched with keen interest.
> 
> I wanted to let you know your vase my vase my wife's vase my mom's vase was a real hit today.



holly mother of all vases! i have to wipe the drool off my chin right now. that thing is awesome, and i think you may have the nicest FBE i have ever seen!! nice trade off


----------



## davidgiul

Well done Old Forrester.
Dave


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> We got something in the mail yesterday that is going to
> *K - N - O - C - K............. Y - O - U - R ............. E - Y - E - S ............. OUT!!!*​
> I'm only waiting to get a better picture of it hoping the clouds will clear. If not, I'll take one under the 200W CFL it's pretty good light, but this piece deserves every advantage I can give it and then it will still not do it justice. This thing is GORGEOUS!
> 
> I'll add the pics here in a little while. . . . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited: 2-1-2012 18:05
> 
> 
> When member rbaccus aka Old Forester and I met, he and his bride had come up to buy a trailer of logs. After we got the dickering done he spied another he liked real well but he had already paid so I told him to keep the wallet in his pocket. Just make me a vase out of the log. Him and Vickie had been describing the vases they turn. They sounded like they might be pretty.
> 
> But I WAS NOT EXPECTING THIS!!!! Beware lots of pics coming. This thing
> is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, I wasn't expecting anything like that. Bob, Thank you. I'm going to make a pedestal to show it off in our home. This is the nicest vase, heck it's the nicest turned object of any kind I have ever touched. We will treasure this and make sure it gets passed down. Thanks a million Terry and I drooled over it for half an hour. The turquoise inlays really set it off. I almost fel guilty now for asking you to "just turn us one" because you went WAY beyond the call of duty on this masterpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


gimmee, gimmee gimmee. Ah Kevin, are selling any FBE?
Dave


----------



## Kevin

davidgiul said:


> ..
> gimmee, gimmee gimmee. Ah Kevin, are selling any FBE?
> Dave



It's my primary species - but I'm fresh out of GG4 (gimme grade 4 sides).


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin, Now that is a very well traveled piece of wood- I bet it has a permenant home now though!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DKMD

Not sure how I missed this piece, but it's a great piece of work from a great piece of wood! I've returned a few pieces of wood in a similar manner, and it's always fun to give back to those who've shared with me. Good on the old forrester for sharing his talents!

Robert, can you tell us more about the bottom of the piece? I'm guessing the black coloring is epoxy meant to keep the end grain from checking and cracking, but I'm interested to learn more.


----------



## Kevin

rbaccus said:


> ...I'ts amazing what a little red dye and bleach will do for a cheap piece of roadside wood. "INCOMING!!!!":wacko1::wacko1::clapping:



It's good to know you have an infinite supply for that stuff then - there are roadsides everywhere.


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> gimmee, gimmee gimmee. Ah Kevin, are selling any FBE?
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my primary species - but I'm fresh out of GG4 (gimme grade 4 sides).
Click to expand...

Any stock in the 12 x 12 x 3 range?


----------



## davidgiul

rbaccus said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> gimmee, gimmee gimmee. Ah Kevin, are selling any FBE?
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my primary species - but I'm fresh out of GG4 (gimme grade 4 sides).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any stock in the 12 x 12 x 3 range?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \\\\\\\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys--Dave you could make a nice piece with this wood and a hatchet. It was hard turning it for looking at the shavings. I could've sold the shavings. the black bottom was just Epoxy and dye. these soft woods when dry are almost impossible to cut clean crossgrain. I usually start between centers, for shifting, flatten the bottom and use a glueblock screwed to a ring to the chuck. I use thick CA, this is the only way I an able to grab a 100#+ piece of green-wet soft grained wood and wastes not Kevin wood ect. When I cut it off it's finished and ready to sign. I do not cut out the pith or bottom on any of my stuff. I do get a few cracks but almost never in the bottom. i usually wax the outside after hollowing and leave the inside open--seems to pull the wood together. This stuff cuts like froz butter and seasons out with little tendacy to warp or crack. Do cut it out 95% while very green--tears easily when dry.------------Bob B.
Click to expand...

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Suzanne Thompson

Where can I get a chunk of this wood? It is a WOW.


----------



## Kevin

Suzanne Thompson said:


> Where can I get a chunk of this wood? It is a WOW.



Hi Suzanne. I can supply you with a chunk of WOW!.  

Please take a little time to make an introduction  and read the rules and I'll start a thread. I have several members waiting for me to post some stuff and I will give you a heads up when I do. Hopefully today! You will need to have 5 posts under your belt to PM anyway so you might as well get busy. 

Glad you jumped in. Welcome!


----------



## Suzanne Thompson

Kevin said:


> Suzanne Thompson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get a chunk of this wood? It is a WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Suzanne. I can supply you with a chunk of WOW!.
> 
> Please take a little time to make an introduction  and read the rules and I'll start a thread. I have several members waiting for me to post some stuff and I will give you a heads up when I do. Hopefully today! You will need to have 5 posts under your belt to PM anyway so you might as well get busy.
> 
> Glad you jumped in. Welcome!
Click to expand...


----------



## Suzanne Thompson

Suzanne Thompson said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suzanne Thompson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get a chunk of this wood? It is a WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Suzanne. I can supply you with a chunk of WOW!.
> 
> Please take a little time to make an introduction  and read the rules and I'll start a thread. I have several members waiting for me to post some stuff and I will give you a heads up when I do. Hopefully today! You will need to have 5 posts under your belt to PM anyway so you might as well get busy.
> 
> Glad you jumped in. Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks for the welcome and instructions. Look forward to participating.


----------



## davidgiul

rbaccus said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbaccus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's my primary species - but I'm fresh out of GG4 (gimme grade 4 sides).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any stock in the 12 x 12 x 3 range?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \\\\\\\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys--Dave you could make a nice piece with this wood and a hatchet. It was hard turning it for looking at the shavings. I could've sold the shavings. the black bottom was just Epoxy and dye. these soft woods when dry are almost impossible to cut clean crossgrain. I usually start between centers, for shifting, flatten the bottom and use a glueblock screwed to a ring to the chuck. I use thick CA, this is the only way I an able to grab a 100#+ piece of green-wet soft grained wood and wastes not Kevin wood ect. When I cut it off it's finished and ready to sign. I do not cut out the pith or bottom on any of my stuff. I do get a few cracks but almost never in the bottom. i usually wax the outside after hollowing and leave the inside open--seems to pull the wood together. This stuff cuts like froz butter and seasons out with little tendacy to warp or crack. Do cut it out 95% while very green--tears easily when dry.------------Bob B.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, I just lied. looked at the pic and realized i drilled my pilot hole a little deep and it fell out when i cut it off the glueblock.:wacko1::dash2::dash2::wacko1:
Click to expand...

I want to please know how you got that turquoise in the lip. Did you turn first and glued the stone in after or do you have some secret turning tool that can cut wood and stone? 
Dave


----------



## davidgiul

rbaccus said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbaccus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbaccus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys--Dave you could make a nice piece with this wood and a hatchet. It was hard turning it for looking at the shavings. I could've sold the shavings. the black bottom was just Epoxy and dye. these soft woods when dry are almost impossible to cut clean crossgrain. I usually start between centers, for shifting, flatten the bottom and use a glueblock screwed to a ring to the chuck. I use thick CA, this is the only way I an able to grab a 100#+ piece of green-wet soft grained wood and wastes not Kevin wood ect. When I cut it off it's finished and ready to sign. I do not cut out the pith or bottom on any of my stuff. I do get a few cracks but almost never in the bottom. i usually wax the outside after hollowing and leave the inside open--seems to pull the wood together. This stuff cuts like froz butter and seasons out with little tendacy to warp or crack. Do cut it out 95% while very green--tears easily when dry.------------Bob B.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, I just lied. looked at the pic and realized i drilled my pilot hole a little deep and it fell out when i cut it off the glueblock.:wacko1::dash2::dash2::wacko1:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to please know how you got that turquoise in the lip. Did you turn first and glued the stone in after or do you have some secret turning tool that can cut wood and stone?
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Usually wait until ready for sanding. i keep 3 grainulations of turq. on hand(cheap blender) and mix with 5 min. epoxy and tape in. cut most of it off with a 3/8 bowl gouge and finish with a HF die grinder and 2 inch pads. bet you have both already--nothing really new. Real turq. is super soft in hardness. I've seen and admired your work.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------

